# Game 1: Houston Rockets (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First game of the year is tomorrow night, fellas. I love that we have Houston to start the season. It would be awesome to get that opening night victory. Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Going to the game! LOWER lower bowl, almost center court...F-F-F-FREE!!! Ill wave to you commoners on TV! :vuvuzela:

This is a big game. Need to win it to stay in 1st.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Going to the game! LOWER lower bowl, almost center court...F-F-F-FREE!!! Ill wave to you commoners on TV! :vuvuzela:
> 
> This is a big game. Need to win it to stay in 1st.



Nice. How'd you pull that off? Have fun.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't wait to see Kobe go at Harden and Dwight. Perfect match-up to get his juices flowing to start the season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

First time we'll see Kobe versus Dwight!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

who is out at this point? Swaggy? Xavier, anyone else? Is Ellington cleared to play?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Ellington. No Kelly. Heard Price is a maybe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Nice. How'd you pull that off? Have fun.


Friends mother works at an office where she is in charge of giving away gifts to clients.

...She/company has AWESOME season tix to the Lakers, Clippers, Kings, Dodgers....and Sparks.

Her clients are stupid and prefer Clippers tickets at the moment :drums:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Either Lin or Kobe (whoever Harden's "guarding") will go for 40!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good news. Price is probable and Xavier is available tonight as well.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I came here just to root the Rockets onto victory. Although, I do want to see the boy Boozer do good.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

season starting.... can't wait to hear "koobeeeeee"


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

taco_daddy said:


> I came here just to root the Rockets onto victory. Although, I do want to see the boy Boozer do good.


wrong forums - G'bye


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Let me be patient, let me bite my tongue....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Friends mother works at an office where she is in charge of giving away gifts to clients.
> 
> ...She/company has AWESOME season tix to the Lakers, Clippers, Kings, Dodgers....and Sparks.
> 
> Her clients are stupid and prefer Clippers tickets at the moment :drums:


Is @Ron her client?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

e-monk said:


> wrong forums - G'bye


Boozer through the 3rd is the 2nd biggest scorer at 13 pts. Boozer is having some good moments out there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lin has got to play much better and look to drive more. Henry is rusty as ****. 

Outside of that, things look as expected, which is mediocre.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow. They're saying broken leg for Randle.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jesus ****ing Christ. 

3rd year in a row of being the most injury plagued team in the league.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Staples Center and the entire city of LA is absolutely gutted right now...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fractured right tibia


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Fractured right tibia





> How long it takes to return to daily activities varies with different types of fractures. Some tibial shaft fractures heal within 4 months, yet many may take 6 months or longer to heal. This is particularly true with open fractures and fractures in patients who are less healthy.
> 
> Early motion. Many doctors encourage leg motion early in the recovery period. For example, if soft tissue injury is present with a fracture, the knee, ankle, foot, and toes may be mobilized early in order to prevent stiffness.
> Physical therapy. While you are wearing your cast or splint, you will likely lose muscle strength in the injured area. Exercises during the healing process and after your cast is removed are important. They will help you restore normal muscle strength, joint motion, and flexibility.
> ...


I doubt it will be that long. Hope it's just something minor and doesn't require surgery/6-8 weeks to heal.

Link


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What is that? A 12 week layoff injury at best? Might as well start Davis or sacre so that hill can give us some punch off the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Worthy said he had the same injury. When he broke it in April, he was back in November. That's 6 months. He's pretty much done for the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well that shit sucked ass. Here some pics I took










































Place emptied out the fastest Ive ever seen


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a single positive thing to come out of tonight. This team is cursed of late. ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Somehow this is Darizzle's fault...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I did enjoy Kobe calling Dwight soft.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Somehow this is Darizzle's fault...


ElCap was there too! Blame that bastard!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm speechless.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there are no words


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

So bad. Basically worst case scenario happened for an opening day. Im so depressed. I know we arent going to be very good this year but I was really hoping I could at least watch Randle develop. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> So bad. Basically worst case scenario happened for an opening day. Im so depressed. I know we arent going to be very good this year but I was really hoping I could at least watch Randle develop. Jesus Christ.


Randle, Swagger and Kobe's return/vindication tour were supposed to make a 30 win season somewhat enjoyable... oh well... 

Even tanking would be pointless since when we get lotto picks they just break legs and knees.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully this somehow pulls the team together and they play better than they did last night. Looking at you, Jeremy Lin. KoBooz will get theirs. The others need to step it up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Plan F in full swing now. Develop Clarkson until he turns into the 2nd coming of Westbrook


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why did we have to trade our first round pick?!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

FML!

First Swagger. Now Randle. And out for the season, too. 

F!


----------

